# health insurance coverage options



## caliguy (May 15, 2014)

Does anyone know what the best options are for health insurance coverage if I'll be there for 2.5 months? My insurance here will cover emergency/urgent care BUT I have to pay myself and then file a claim for reimbursement. In my experience (I work in commercial insurance), it can take a long time to get reimbursement for claims and I wouldn't like to leave it to chance.


----------

